# They Want to Sue Me?



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, today I had a really interesting experience which hopefully will only result in me being more careful with the boy.

I had Oso out on his 20ft training leash in the courtyard of our apartment building. He had to go #2 (can't remember the cute name someone on the forum came up with - shadoobies? maybe) , so I rushed him out to the sidewalk on his long leash. He went, I went back to the house to get a bag and went back out with Oso on the long leash to pick up the shadoobie (?). 

Now, when we went out to pick up the poop, Oso was walking really well next to me, but a women approached and he went to say hi to her. She started screaming (like bloody murder) and running Oso started play bowing and dancing around her. I was completely startled by her scream and instead of just saying "leave it" like a smart person would have, started to grab at the leash to reel him in. She was so scared and the whole thing lasted just a matter of moments. I apologized to her and she told me I should get him some training. I told her that he is in training, but is still a hyper puppy and we are working on it. 

Anyways, we went back to the courtyard. My neighbor was actually laughing at the whole thing. I felt like a bad dog owner, the woman most likely had a phobia of dogs. Anyways.... she came back about 30 minutes later and told me she wanted to sue me. She said she got a scratch, I couldn't see it and didn't see him touch her, but just told her that I would get her my information, that he actually is training and that he typically is on a shorter leash. I did tell her that I didn't see the scratch, but I didn't think she made it up. I gave her my information and she said she wouldn't sue me, but if it ever happened again she would.

At the time, I just felt that she had absolutely no case if she did want to sue us and that Oso would be ok. Now, I have a pit in my stomach. Oso has gone up to people to say hi, I don't know how many times, but it just shows how important it is to be able to quickly recall (or think fast enough to be able to do so). Also to keep him on a shorter lead.

Phew. That was my experience. I'll certainly make sure to keep him on a short lead if that happens again. Oso actually does have the skill to quickly recall and even without verbal commands I scooped him up pretty quickly. Interesting experience, right?


----------



## treebabys (May 30, 2012)

That was a very interesting experience. Im glad she said she wouldn't sue. That would have been very silly if she had


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Time to 'MOVE' out of the City.......... 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think you should sue your neighbour for barking....being "barking mad" :


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Definitely interesting, I think I'd have been shaken by the whole thing too, you done all the right things and when one has to make split second decisions instinct takes over. I'm sure she would have had no case, especially if you neighbour was watching too albeit being most unhelpful.

It really does bring things home how we all need to try and have control of our dogs, on and off lead. I always remind myself on our walks that not everyone likes dogs


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is so true! It amazes me when I realize just how many people do not like dogs, or are downright terrified of dogs. You really can't be too careful. Someone could end up owning your house!! :

I was bitten by a Doberman when I was about 10 years old. It was just a nip, really. But I still love dogs. Cats have bitten me much more often! Just be careful. Assume that the strangers you approach are terrified until they prove otherwise.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Due diligence- get a written statement from your neighbor who witnessed the incident.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I totally agree with Aimless....get the written statement "just in case" that lady decides to persue the issue. Hopefully NOTHING will come of it BUT if it does you at least have some backup for the judge. ;D

Well noted....i forget not EVERYONE likes dogs. :


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

gosh - that woman? The woman who threatened to sue? I pretty much dislike her as a human being. That's the scum of the earth right there...trying to use 'just stuff that happens' as a winning lottery ticket. Sickening.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay, I kind of had to laugh at the woman screaming. I too forget that some people are afraid of dogs. I've seen some women shy behind their husbands when I walk past with Oquirrh right next to my side, not even paying attention to them. I can't believe the lady reacted the way she did. Crazy people.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have called the laughing neighbor down to look at the so called scratch with me and taken a picture of it before any information was exchanged.
I picture is worth a thousand words in court.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Luv - take this very seriously! - in our county any report of aggression with or without injury and the pup goes to the pound for a minimum of 2wks while they sort the incident out - as said get the neighbors statement - Lucky for PIKE we live in the country - when we are around strangers he is on a short leash and I do not let strangers pet him - sad but the world seems to be run by LAWYERS - protect yourself and the pup! people sue because it is so easy to do so!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Texasred, you would have been smart to do so. I should have done that. There were three neighbors outside with me and Oso when the woman came back and not one saw the scratch. 

I was really just shocked and being overly accommodating. I think the woman just wanted to feel "heard" and instead of being wise and protecting myself, I was just trying to take care of the emotional side. Hopefully she drops it like she said she would. If not, we can have testimonials from Oso's dog trainer, veterinarian, mailman, neighbors, friends with kids, that Oso has been nothing but friendly. I also have many videos on youtube showing his disposition and he has been through several training courses. 

I decided that I'm going to have Oso take the Good Canine Citizenship test to protect him in the future. The goals he hasn't met he should and it will make me focus more on what he needs to work on. Just a reminder that his ability to be happy and do the things he loves to do depends on him being well enough mannered to make them allowable in our environment. 

I don't think he really did anything wrong in this situation (well, he probably shouldn't have approached), but the CGC certification will help me feel more secure. Hate the feeling that I endangered him by having him on a long leash and not giving him the right command immediately or teaching him not to approach people who walk up. Honestly, I think the most I would have gotten is a fine to use a shorter leash or mandatory training, but I'm glad Oso is a Vizsla and not a pitbull or german shepherd or I'd have to be even more worried.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you R E McCraith - I will get the statements from my neighbors. The one who saw the incident and the three who saw her approach. 

I wish I had my wits enough to get a picture.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The pictures are from my husband owning a auto mechanic shop. They take pictures of every car, all sides. One set when its dropped off and one when its picked up. Both sets are taken in front of the owners. It protects us from unscrupulous people and keeps the help honest.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Just sounds like a nut...you live and learn. Maybe keep him on a shorter leash in your courtyard. People are way more dangerous than dogs..but some towns can be really strict, I'd check your local laws concerning dogs also just to be safe from another overreaction.

Yesterday we were walking off leash in a field near my house when out of nowhere came 2 ladies walking by (I must have been fixated on my pup) anyway she ran towards them because they were saying "Cute puppy..come" I called her twice and she came right back to me, getting about 4 feet to them. Recall practice works and I was so proud of her, but it woke me up that strangers can come up suddenly and react either afraid or in love...either way, I need to be in control of my dog to protect her from them.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Luv & the rest of the forum - your pup will always be presumed guilty till you can show he is innocent - we choose the pup - we choose where he is - we choose what level of training the pup has - we are the only ones to protect are V! in court your V will never have a Voice - in the END the responsibility is always ours - there are no excuses for a owner that does not know that ( does not include U Luv - at the top of the class )


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

L2l, I have started doing the good canine citizen classes with the h bomb! 

They are good fun, we are about half way through the bronze one at the moment. Although i was a bit perturbed to see an external examiner comes in at the end! Scary. Hopefully she's not too put off by my crazy 8 month old bomb!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I had some nutbag threaten the same thing after a similiar incident. Difference was, we were out in the middle of nowhere, with no one around. So I just reminded the person of where we were, of who else was around and of the fact that I had two high drive "hunting" dogs with me that were very, very well trained.........  They disappeared rapidly!  

I just love the look most people give you when you tell them they are "Hunting" dogs. They think they are going to eat them!!!!   (Of course, this would have been silly in your situation, being at home and all)


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We had an experience with Holley last year in our apartment complex. Everyone that lived in our building loved Holley and knew that she had that puppy energy but would never be a dog to be feared. New people moved in 2 doors down from us and one day, we were walking out the door and all hands were full. Holley was on a 6ft leash put ran out the door because she was excited to be leaving. Mind you, she was on a leash and it was being held by Dan. The new neighbors were coming up the steps and Holley was no where near them but the guy and girl both screamed like they had been stabbed or something. We immediately called the management office to explain what happened and that Holley never touched either one of them. We just didn't want to give them the chance to make up any stories. The office said they would note it just in case the people said anything. Never heard anything back so all was okay but we were worried about if the people could do anything to us to take Holley away.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry Hbomb, Ozkar and JillandDan, I just saw your messages and wanted to respond even though I'm late. 

Hbomb - Glad to hear we'll have another "good citizen"doggy on the board. We took 2 classes in a 3 class course, but now it's just practice practice practice. Oso hadn't perfected each task as the weeks went on and I felt I learned all I needed, so I stopped the classes. Now, we'll be serious though.  

We actually scheduled a two hour appointment with a certified dog behaviorist for next week. We don't need anything major, but I'm tired of feeling like I'm doing B-/C+ work. I want to know that I'm doing things right. We need to work on him greeting dogs mostly and then sitting and waiting to be pet (but, he's kind of getting that), it's just not consistent. 

Ozkar - haha, Ozkar, your stories are so much more courageous that I would ever be. I was so nice to her, it was ridiculous. I was real worried about running into her again, but I'm not anymore. 

JillandDan - Wow! Your situation was so similar to mine. I'm glad nothing came of it. My thought in the moment was be really nice to her and if she sued me the worst I could get was a ticket for having him on too long of a leash. Later, when I realized that Oso could have gotten taken away at least temporarily, I got very scared. 

I want this dog so well trained we never have to worry about this again. Today, he was playing with three kids in our courtyard under supervision and I was just thinking about the women. It will certainly stay with me. It will probably make Oso a better trained dog in the long run. I was never lax, but this gave me a feeling of urgency.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi, l2l, I'm glad I'm not alone in finding difficulty with the good citizen classes!

They are very useful skills to learn definitely. But I do think h needs more time to learn them. 

The trainer says he should be ok for bronze (he has the test next week.. Fingers crossed! ) but I looked at what they
Do for silver which seems really tough, maybe too hard for an 8 months old puppy?)

I'll still take him Along though, he loves going! But your view would be appreciated!


----------

